# Word of the Week 6 - 2015



## SENC (Feb 1, 2015)

fugacious

Fugacious is an adjective than means fleeting; transitory; lasting a short time.

I'm sure I am not alone among WBites in enjoying @Tclem's unfortunately fugacious absence as he vacations in Nashville this weekend. On a positive note, we can look forward to some great fun at his expense next weekend when he makes his Word of the Week contribution.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2015)

I think my friend @Tclem will be a glorious but fugacious headliner at the Word of the Week Thread next week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Feb 1, 2015)

Yall membership is gong to be fugacious if yal keep messig with me. I will start flipping switches and ban yall clowns.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 1, 2015)

Methinks his threats are of a fugacious nature. He needs us and our wood to support his habits too much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 1, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Yall membership is gong to be fugacious if yal keep messig with me. I will start flipping switches and ban yall clowns.



Now if we take out the words that are not words we get this

membership is to be fugacious if keep with me. I will start flipping switches and ban clowns.

Translated- I sure hope you are not leaving us Tony???

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 1, 2015)

Oh I like this one, gonna toss it out in conversation first chance I get...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 1, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Yall membership is gong to be fugacious if yal keep messig with me. I will start flipping switches and ban yall clowns.


Note to self......do not give Tony access to switches.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Feb 1, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Note to self......do not give Tony access to switches.


You are safe. It's just those clowns that I'm going to boot. Lol


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 1, 2015)

Tclem said:


> You are safe. It's just those closes that I'm going to boot. Lol


closes?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 1, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> closes?


Clowns. I didn't miss spell it and edit it to make it look right. Lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2015)

Can't wait to see Doc's entry to me that's become as fun as the words themselves. Come on Doc you can do it! 

My time here in the last 24ish has been fugacious due to a sudden debilitating virus which has waylaid the unfortunate little leprechaun, but you can't keep a good limey down . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Sincere 1


----------

